# two dcc trains



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

I have 2 DCC trains with an inner and outer main track ovals .the tracks are connected to each other by 2 turnouts. can I run one train on the outer track and one in the opposit direction on the inner track both in the forward position on the tracks?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

yes, you can


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can run them both in opposite directions on only one of those
tracks if you want. That's the advantage of DCC. 

Of course to do that you need passing sidings or untoward things happen. 

Keep in mind, with DCC you have total control of each locomotive
and what speed or direction it runs does not have any effect
on other locomotives.

Don


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

thank you don and h for the answers I needed. take care


----------

